# rollender Text in einem Rahmen auf der HP. Wie geht das ?



## Hoppenstedt (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einer Homepage eine tolle Sache gesaehen, die ich gerne in meine HP einbinden möchte, die Frage ist nur, WIE?

Auf einer vorgeschalteten Seite kann man via Link einen Bericht aufrufen. Klickt man auf diesen Link, dann wird man auf eine weiteres Seite geschaltet.

Auf dieser Seite befindet sich nun ein Rechteck, in dem der Text des Berichtes nun langsam von unten nach oben erscheint (ungefähr so, als würde man scrollen).
Völlig selbsttätig  Toll.

Das beste an der Sache ist allerdings, daß man am Rand des "Rahmens" noch drei Tasten hat, mit denen man den Text in der momentanen Situation stoppen kann, man kann ihn weiterlaufen lassen nach oben, oder man kann ihn weiterlaufen lassen nach unten.

Jetzt die alles entscheidende Frage:

Kann mir jemand erklären wie so etwas funktioniert, bzw. eine Anleitung geben, wie ich so etwas in meine Seite einbauen kann ?

Es wäre toll, wenn ich eine Antwort gekommen würde.
Vielen Dank jetzt schon mal.

Jogi


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Februar 2004)

Das ganze nennt sich DHTML - Dynamic HTML. Ermöglicht wird das meiste über Layer und Javascript =)

Follow the white rabbit 
http://www.cgi-bin.com/cgi-bin/jump2.cgi?ID=5048


----------



## Fabian (15. Februar 2004)

http://www.jswelt.de/index.php?opencat=JavaScripts&artid=1001523181


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian B. _
> *http://www.jswelt.de/index.php?opencat=JavaScripts&artid=1001523181 *



Wenn das Crossbrowser-Kompatibel sein soll.... 
Mir tun die Augen vom layer-blinken weh (positiv-negativ-positiv-negativ-usw.). Netter Bug!

Außerdem hat man da keine Kontrolle drüber


----------

